# Darby Translation



## Herald (Jan 11, 2007)

I have a dear friend who is in the Plymouth Brethren. I have introduced him to the the doctrines of sovereign grace. He's not quite there yet but he called me today to ask my opinion on the Darby translation. I may be wrong in my understanding but I am under the belief that Darby translated the N.T. Greek by himself. If true this is problematic in itself. Does anyone have any knowledge of the Darby translation and an informed opinion on its accuracy?


----------



## bookslover (Jan 12, 2007)

BaptistInCrisis said:


> I have a dear friend who is in the Plymouth Brethren. I have introduced him to the the doctrines of sovereign grace. He's not quite there yet but he called me today to ask my opinion on the Darby translation. I may be wrong in my understanding but I am under the belief that Darby translated the N.T. Greek by himself. If true this is problematic in itself. Does anyone have any knowledge of the Darby translation and an informed opinion on its accuracy?



I have no idea as to his Greek skills but, since Darby (1800-1882) was one of the original classic dispensationalists, I'd probably want to be really, really leery of his translation.


----------



## Herald (Jan 12, 2007)

bookslover said:


> I have no idea as to his Greek skills but, since Darby (1800-1882) was one of the original classic dispensationalists, I'd probably want to be really, really leery of his translation.



That thought was resident with me also. 

Is there anyone who knows about this translation? Where are all our translation experts?


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Jan 12, 2007)

Bill, 

Here are two links (from David Cloud's Way of Life Literature site), which, if you use your _Find_ feature to find "Darby" on the page, you can get some info on his translation. I can't quote from it as the site doesn't sanction excerpting.

http://www.wayoflife.org/fbns/brethren.htm

http://www.wayoflife.org/otimothy/tl070002.htm

And a bit from another site:

http://www.wordsearchbible.com/BEproducts/_704.html

You can download or access the Darby Bible from various sites; he seems to have yielded to certain CT readings at places; I do not know if his "prophetic" bent influenced his translations (he translated into a number of languages), but as Robert said, it would pay to be careful. Apart from that possibility -- bias re prophecy -- it would seem to be another individual's attempt to produce an accurate translation, possibly better than some of the liberal translations.

Steve


----------



## Robert Truelove (Jan 12, 2007)

Perhpas you will find this helpful...

http://www.ccel.org/bible/jnd/darby.htm


----------



## Saiph (Jan 12, 2007)

I grew up Plymouth Brethren and still own a Darby translation. I do not think it is that bad. But I am no greek scholar, and I prefer the NASB.


----------

